# 20% off at everything at Sports Basement "until it snows"



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

*20% off at everything at Sports Basement "until it snows" -> ends 02/09/2014*

This has been going on for a few weeks now, but in case anybody didn't notice, Sports Basement is advertising 20% off everything (with a few exclusions) "until it snows".

I remember my gf at the time getting a smoking deal on a Felt at the WC store a while back. 

The following brands are excluded from discounts greater than 10%:

Bike brands: 2014 models of Yeti, Giro, Bell, Easton, BMC, Cannondale, Ibis, Look, Colnago, Felt, ZIPP, Mavic, Speedplay, Electra, and Thule.

Ski equipment brands: 2014 models of Völkl, Burton, Marker, Nordica, K2, Rossignol, Ride, Lib Tech, GNU, Roxy and Lange.

Other brands: 2014 Babolat, Wilson, Head, and Prince.

*Discounts may be applied to 2013 models. *


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

This is a great deal for other stuff such as nutrition products (Guu, Hammer, Clif, Honey Stinger, etc) and one of the rare chances at getting less-than-retail pricing on Oakley and Smith sunglasses.

I took advantage of this deal for Light & Motion head and tail lights.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Since it finally rained the sale is ending, but still on through Sunday 02/09.


----------

